# Marketing, advertising HELP!



## PaperAnchor2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey everyone.

I have currently just started a new position as a graphic designer. (Well at least I originally though 'just' a graphic designer)

Basically the idea was to start a brand new clothing company.

we have ordered in a direct to garment printer where the idea is to let customers choose stock designs from our website or send in their own ideas.

I have created a large amount of stock designs, created a website and we are now live.

Now onto the hard part...... Marketing.

This has been left to me and unfortunately my knowledge in the area is vague.

So far I have:

Created a Facebook, Twitter, instagram and pinterest account.
I try to upload at least one post a day either advertising a product or uploading a funny video, inspirational quote etc.

I have gone through previous feeds and someone mentioned keeping the posts similar because if i keep uploading random designs each day, followers will lose interest and unfollow me. The problem I have is, that is exactly what our company is all about. We can literally print one off designs for anyone, so to work around this, i have created a theme throughout the posters and use this theme on every post..... good idea?

Followers - This is something I am struggling on. I have invited all my friends to the page and also got the staff around me to do this. At the moment we only have 269 Facebook followers, 60 twitter followers and 300 instagram followers. Some people may say thats a good start but we have literally 0% interaction from these people.

Next Step: Google ads

We have decided to go along with google ads to try help push our sales. We have only been doing this for a short while but again, 0 sales. We have had over 300 people look at our site but something doesn't seem to be working.

Basically this company is an ad on to a small format printing company so we are also distributing thousands of flyers, adding our name into magazines, flyers etc and also using word of mouth.

I do understand our company has competitors who are more established, have more experience in this area and also probably have more than one member of staff lol.

I'd like to think our designs are on trend with fashion and also target a wide range of audience. I haven't had any negative feedback on my designs and I do understand starting a business doesn't just happen over night.

If anyone could give me some advise or new things to try that would be awesome.

Kind regards

Chris


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

Not sure why they would expect someone with no knowledge of marketing to do the marketing. That said, you have to be able to reach the people who *need* and *want* the service you provide. So having a bunch of FB fans or Twitter followers really has nothing to do with sales. You have to try and figure out who are your potential customers and where they are. Are they Mom's with kids birthdays, are they adults looking for fun gifts, are they sports fans? Can you market your shirts somewhere where the customers are already looking for stuff? Ebay, Amazon, etc? You've already missed a huge opportunity by not posting a link to your website in your post.


----------



## PaperAnchor2015 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Artlife,

Thank you for your response.

We are currently uploading products to Amazon, so hopefully that will generate some business.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

Try having a summer sale. Cut all your prices by 10-20% until September. That might spur them into action.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

"Winning Direct Response Advertising form Print to Interactive Media" by Joan Throckmorton. One big help would be to understand how to sell in print, e.g. pulling benefits, AIDA, writing ad copy, etc.


----------



## Quartier (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm reading a book called "Startup Guide to Guerrilla Marketing" by 
Jay and Jeannie Levinson. It's really helped me out a lot, and it might do the same for you.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

> "Startup Guide to Guerrilla Marketing"


Have that on Kindle.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

My penny worth is that you need a store front. We knew that people have to get their hands on your product.
You know yourself, when you are browsing on line it's a case of 'that's nice, that's nice' that's nice' but when someone has purchased from your stall they are taking it out into the world to let real people see that this product exists and is purchasable from you via website or store. then they will also be uploading a real picture of a real product that they love. (that's why there has been such a hoohaa over false feedbacks online)
We have purposely knocked our profit margin back to get our product and service out there which has paid back very well and is running at just under 10% increase month on month.


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

PaperAnchor2015 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I have currently just started a new position as a graphic designer. (Well at least I originally though 'just' a graphic designer)
> 
> ...


First of all you don't need to waste your money behind paid advertisement because you can increase your sale with free activities. If you don't have enough time to promot your business then you should hire a persone who have better knowledge of social media marketing, email marketing coz nowadays these both are best thing to get increased business. Many online store owners do that.


----------



## ldsteez1 (Nov 30, 2016)

How much sales did you get for 1 month?

Missionary Shirt


----------



## allan373 (Nov 12, 2016)

If you will choose between Google Ads and Facebook Ads,go for Facebook ads because they have a more accurate demographics when it comes to targeted audiences,especially in t-shirt business.


----------

